# Southern Vampire Mysteries series (True Blood)



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I just finished Dead Until Dark.  I tried the sample and it hooked me in with its pretty interesting premise.  (Vampires have come "out of the closet" and are acknowledged in the US as a protected class.  Of course, a whole new subculture has risen up for vampires and those who want to be with them, known as fangbangers.)  So it started out pretty interesting, but I thought it dragged quite a bit in the middle.  It ended well, though.  Anybody read the subsequent books?  Are they similar, better, worse?  What do you think?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I have the pb but haven't read it yet. My fellow PTAer is up to date on the series and she just loves it. However, she doesn't like how the book was translated for the HBO series True Blood. *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm intrigued as well. I love the series on HBO and bought Dead Until Dark because of it. I'll be curious to see how I like it. I don't usually have too much trouble separating media and liking each on its own merits, assuming it's a good product!

Betsy

Link to Dead Until Dark


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

When I got my kindle a month ago these were the first books I purchased.  I read the Twilight Saga and was looking for something similar.  I loved this series!  There were some in the series that were slow or didn't really have much going on but as a whole I think they were good.  There is one book, I can't think of the title at the moment, that made me think I read them out of order because what I was reading I didn't remember in the previous book.   As for the HBO series, I haven't seen any of the episodes so I'm not sure if it goes along with the books.  I am just waiting on more stories of Sookie!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Here is another paranormal series that combines witches and vampires...

Dead Witch Walking









There are six book so far with a seventh coming out early next year.*


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Chynared!  I will be looking into this.  I have to say, I have a bad habit of looking for books that are a series.  When I find a good book I don't want it to end!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I read the first 5 or 6 a few years ago in paper format and really enjoyed the series. I've been watching the Showtime series True Blood that is based on the books and it is fun watching the characters come to life. The series is staying pretty true to the books as well.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Thanks Chynared! I will be looking into this. I have to say, I have a bad habit of looking for books that are a series. When I find a good book I don't want it to end!


*Anytime...that's why I love the Outlander series. I know that this is the case with "fat" books for me, if they're good you never want the story/characters to go away.

The Kim Harrison books are pretty thick. I'm only about 10 chapters in on the pb version so I'm thinking of starting it again on the Kindle. It does start off a tad slow but picks up some. I wish I could say that I've finished a book to tell you more about it since the reviews are hit or miss. Hopefully the sample will go past the slow part and pick up enough that you'll be interested in it )*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Anytime...that's why I love the Outlander series. I know that this is the case with "fat" books for me, if they're good you never want the story/characters to go away.
> 
> The Kim Harrison books are pretty thick. I'm only about 10 chapters in on the pb version so I'm thinking of starting it again on the Kindle. It does start off a tad slow but picks up some. I wish I could say that I've finished a book to tell you more about it since the reviews are hit or miss. Hopefully the sample will go past the slow part and pick up enough that you'll be interested in it )*


OH! I read Outlander - except the latest one which I do have in paper but hadn't gotten to it yet. I am in LOVE with Jamie. j/s


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> OH! I read Outlander - except the latest one which I do have in paper but hadn't gotten to it yet. I am in LOVE with Jamie. j/s


*I'm in the middle of the 4th one...I should just start it again on the Kindle. Who isn't in love with Jamie*


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, now you have me intrigued!  I just downloaded Outlander  Can someone give me the titles in order so I know which one comes next.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Ok, now you have me intrigued! I just downloaded Outlander  Can someone give me the titles in order so I know which one comes next.


*You will love it...starts off a bit slow with background but after that...600 plus pages will fly by. Here is her website that has the books in order...scroll down a bit. Also, she has pictures from her travels while researching.

Diana Gabaldon*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I'm in the middle of the 4th one...I should just start it again on the Kindle. Who isn't in love with Jamie*


Start it on the Kindle!! They are big books... Off to see if A Breath of Snow and Ashes  is in Kindle format now!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Start it on the Kindle!! They are big books... Off to see if A Breath of Snow and Ashes  is in Kindle format now!!


yey!! It was. I love that 1-click and it was only $6.39!!

A Breath of Snow and Ashes


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Start it on the Kindle!! They are big books... Off to see if A Breath of Snow and Ashes  is in Kindle format now!!


*And they seem to be getting bigger with each one!!! Ok...gonna go and get it, you convinced me.


Spoiler



Stop twisting my arm!!! 


 *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *And they seem to be getting bigger with each one!!! Ok...gonna go and get it, you convinced me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL


Spoiler



Admit it - you wanted me too!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I read the first 5 or 6 a few years ago in paper format and really enjoyed the series. I've been watching the Showtime series True Blood that is based on the books and it is fun watching the characters come to life. The series is staying pretty true to the books as well.


LOL! The HBO PR Department will be coming after you! It's on HBO, for those looking for the series.

Good to know that it is staying pretty true to the books as I'm looking forward to reading them. What do you think of Anna Paquin as Sookie? I've liked her as an actress since _The Piano_ and think she's great in True Blood.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*Yeah, I'll admit it ;-p I also got The Winner by Baldacci too while I was at it. Man, 1-click is too darn easy!!!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! The HBO PR Department will be coming after you! It's on HBO, for those looking for the series.
> 
> Good to know that it is staying pretty true to the books as I'm looking forward to reading them. What do you think of Anna Paquin as Sookie? I've liked her as an actress since _The Piano_ and think she's great in True Blood.
> 
> Betsy


D'oh! Sorry! I get both channels and watch a few shows - Dexter, True Blood, Entourage, Weeds, Californication etc etc and I forget which is on which. Sorry HBO!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Yeah, I'll admit it ;-p I also got The Winner by Baldacci too while I was at it. Man, 1-click is too darn easy!!!*


Good book! You're going to like it!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL, thanks for linkifying me Betsy *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the Kim Harrison books, too....
















































\

And I love that the titles are all take-offs on Clint Eastwood movies!

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks, chynared, for the rec for Dead Witch Walking; I got a sample - love those samples!  I tried a sample of Outlander, and it seemed to start out slow, but so many people have raved about it that I put it on my Save For Later list.  I'll get to it one day when I need a nice thick novel.  I also think I'm going to leave Sookie for now, but I'll come back to her when the mood strikes.  I'm kind of over my Halloween-is-coming-up-need-something-spooky-to-read mood for now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, thanks for linkifying me Betsy *


No problem! Harvey inspired me. And you can do it yourself if you want! There's a tool for creating links to Kindle versions of books (and other Kindle accessories). You can access it at the top of each forum page, just under the Header. It says ""Use our Linking Tool to make links to Amazon books and Accessories and has instructions.

Or, if the whole thing intimidates you, we'll keep "linKifying" people!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'm kind of over my Halloween-is-coming-up-need-something-spooky-to-read mood for now.


*LOL, I've never heard it put that way ;-p*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No problem! Harvey inspired me. And you can do it yourself if you want! There's a tool for creating links to Kindle versions of books (and other Kindle accessories). You can access it at the top of each forum page, just under the Header. It says ""Use our Linking Tool to make links to Amazon books and Accessories and has instructions.
> 
> Or, if the whole thing intimidates you, we'll keep "linKifying" people!
> 
> Betsy


Hey! you linkified me too! thanks!! I drove Harvey insane last night while I was trying to linkify myself. He is a very patient man! ha ha ha


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No problem! Harvey inspired me. And you can do it yourself if you want! There's a tool for creating links to Kindle versions of books (and other Kindle accessories). You can access it at the top of each forum page, just under the Header. It says ""Use our Linking Tool to make links to Amazon books and Accessories and has instructions.
> 
> Or, if the whole thing intimidates you, we'll keep "linKifying" people!
> 
> Betsy


*LMAO Betsy...you must have missed my whole "lesson" last night. Thank goodness Pigeon was able to figure out what I was doing wrong ;-p Go and read the thread if you want a good laugh...lol.*


----------



## KarenB (Oct 30, 2008)

If you like a little less scary and more romance, I've been reading Kimberly Raye's Vampire Love series 
Dead End Dating



















It's got some humor in it and a bit of a different take on the stories. I've been reading some vampires because I'm toying with maybe writing a story with romance in it but can't seem to find the right story.

Karen
P.S. I hope I did the link things right!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, last night I stayed off the Kboards--I had my first post-op therapy and a bit more walking than I should have and I was resting my knee and reading (re-reading) _Crystal Singer _on Eleanor the K. I loved that series by Anne McCaffery! It was great comfort reading!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, last night I stayed off the Kboards--I had my first post-op therapy and a bit more walking than I should have and I was resting my knee and reading (re-reading) _Crystal Singer _on Eleanor the K. I loved that series by Anne McCaffery! It was great comfort reading!
> 
> Betsy


How are you doing with the knee? Sending you happy thoughts!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KarenB said:


> It's got some humor in it and a bit of a different take on the stories. I've been reading some vampires because I'm toying with maybe writing a story with romance in it but can't seem to find the right story.
> 
> Karen
> P.S. I hope I did the link things right!


Almost right, Karen; I fixed it...be sure in the first box where it says "Enter Link Text" to put what you want the link to say, I usually put the Title like Dead End Dating. I'm not sure why the image didn't show up, but I redid that.

Two things: on the Link Maker page, you can scroll down and see if what your links will look like, and when you do a post, you can click on the Preview button below the text box.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> How are you doing with the knee? Sending you happy thoughts!!


Doing really well. The therapist was surprised that I wasn't on crutches.


Spoiler



(For those of you who are interested but didn't see the previous thread, I had arthroscopic knee surgery on Wed and my first therapy on Friday.) 


 But my knee felt so good, the crutches were more trouble than they were worth, and the doctor did say I could do full weight bearing as tolerated. Going dancing tonight! (Not.) All the happy thoughts from the K-boards helped!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Doing really well. The therapist was surprised that I wasn't on crutches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*That's wonderful Betsy. I know it probably hurts a lot but when I worked at a PT office, you had to suffer some to get going. Glad you're on the road to recovery!!! My FIL had both of his done last year and he said despite the initial intense pain, it was well worth it.*


----------



## KarenB (Oct 30, 2008)

Almost right, Karen; I fixed it...be sure in the first box where it says "Enter Link Text" to put what you want the link to say, I usually put the Title like Dead End Dating.  I'm not sure why the image didn't show up, but I redid that.

Thanks for the fix Betsy. I have a problem with simple instructions! LOL. 
  Also glad you're coming along after your surgery!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Here is another paranormal series that combines witches and vampires...
> 
> Dead Witch Walking
> 
> ...


I love the Hallows series. I (heart) Kisten. I also love to read Karen Chance's books. The first book is called "Touch the Dark". Karen chance also has a story that I think is only available for the kindle in the kindle store.











PS: I just ordered the sample of Dead until Dark.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

If you really love Southern vampires, you should check out the Anne Rice Vampire Chronicles. Lestat is the best vampire I have ever read. By reading the whole series which also crosses over to her Mayfair witch books, you really get to see his evolution and growth.

Currently there are only two of these in Kindle form. Both are fusion books (actually belong to both series). Also, one of her associated stand alone vampire books is in Kindle form.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I've only read the first 4 books (minus book #2) and I like the series.  Though I had them all on my holds list at the library and I got them in all random order...so it's made it hard for me to fully enjoy it.  I am thinking later on I will download and read them on my Kindle in order so it will make more sense.   

The HBO show is fun, but I don't get to watch it regularly.  I only get to watch it if I go to someone's house who does have HBO like my brother.  I was house sitting at this place where I saw the first few episodes.  So unless it comes out on DVD form, I'm just waiting and enjoying other things.

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I love the Hallows series. I (heart) Kisten. I also love to read Karen Chance's books. The first book is called "Touch the Dark". Karen chance also has a story that I think is only available for the kindle in the kindle store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm going to order a sample of Touch the Dark.

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that if people like Charlaine Harris' books, will get a kick out of Jim Butcher's books too. I actually started on Jim Butcher's Harry Dresden series and read a short story about Sookie in 'Many Bloody Returns'. They both are the supernatural world hidden in the real world, with a lot of comedy thrown in. The 'Dresden' books are also on the Kindle which made me excited and came into play when deciding if the Kindle was best for me or the Sony E-Reader.

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I've ordered a sample of Storm Front, the first in the Dresden series.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, I've ordered a sample of Storm Front, the first in the Dresden series.
> 
> Betsy


I ordered a sample, too... I *love * series.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Angela said:


> I ordered a sample, too... I *love * series.


I think both authors go hand-in-hand, and I read in Charlaine's blog that she loves Jim Butcher's 'Dresden Files' too.  It would make me laugh IF Butcher and Harris combine their characters for one book.  Though Betsy (and others who are starting the series) the books/stories get better and better as you move along the series. It's kind of like you grow with the character.

Betsy, thanks for the posting the picture of the new cover (they are redo-ing the covers of the earlier books to match the newer ones). According to the author's website his latest 'Dresden' book is coming out in about 4 months and I can't wait!

HARRY DRESDEN - WIZARD
Lost items found. Paranormal Investigations.
Consulting. Advice. Reasonable Rates.
No Love Potions, Endless Purses, or Other Entertainment.​
I love that it's his advertisement and how he's the only wizard listed in the phone book! 

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> Betsy, thanks for the posting the picture of the new cover (they are redo-ing the covers of the earlier books to match the newer ones). According to the author's website his latest 'Dresden' book is coming out in about 4 months and I can't wait!
> 
> HARRY DRESDEN - WIZARD
> Lost items found. Paranormal Investigations.
> ...


Thanks, Tris, no problem! Thank you, and the phone book ad makes me want to read the series even more!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> HARRY DRESDEN - WIZARD
> Lost items found. Paranormal Investigations.
> Consulting. Advice. Reasonable Rates.
> No Love Potions, Endless Purses, or Other Entertainment.​
> ...


I have the first one on Kindle to read when I get to it. There was a short lived series on Sci Fi channel last winter. Not sure if it's gone for good or if it's one of the ones they fill in off seasons with. Anyway, I liked the show's characters well enough I figured I'd try the books. . .especially since they're available on Kindle.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I got into reading Urban Fantasy thanks to the Sci-Fi Channel no less. They were adapting the Dresden Files for TV. Once I found out, I got Storm Front and have been a Butcher fan ever since.

I also got into his Codex of Aleria series. It's every bit as good as the Dresden files, if not better.

Jim lead me to Charlaine Harris and the Southern Vampire Mysteries or as I call them "Sookie Bookies". I loved this series as well. She has several other series that I haven't read yet.

I am also a big fan of the HBO series. I see major differences in HBO's adaptation but they are following the first book loosely. The changes keep it interesting for me.

After Charlaine, I found Kim Harrison and her "Hollows" or "Rachael Morgan" series. This is quite possibly my all time favorite if I had to pick one. Kim became the first author I ever communicated with via the internet. for a long time I posted on her daily blog as "V^^^^V"

When "The Outlaw Demon Wails" was released I drove 350 miles to her signing in Charlotte NC. It was great meeting her and her husband "Guy". Of her 6 books, I have them all in hard back now and 3 signed. I am about to send the other 3 to her for signing. 

She lead me to Vicki "Showgirl" Pettersson. She has 3 books out with the fourth on the way. Her series is called "Signs of the Zodiac". "Scent of Shadows" is her first book.

She has her own forum at http://vickipettersson.proboards51.com/index.cgi

There is also a chat room there. It's main use is for forming an on line viewing party for True Blood on Sunday nights. We have a good time.

I of course read other authors as well but these are my top 4.

Oh one last bit. All of the "Vampire Mysteries" will be in a boxed set for $33.56.










I am hoping they'd make a Kindle version of it for a similar or lower price.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

lol - i *just* finished re-reading the entire series of books.  I really like the HBO adaptation so far, although I don't like the casting of Eric and Pam.  Everyone elso is spot-on.  Well, obviously Tara is waaaay different than in the book but it works for the series.  I dislike who they had "take care of" the bar embezzler - seemed like changing things unnecessarily, and how are they gonna jive that with what happens in later books?  So far, so good tho so maybe I'm just being grumpy.

Anyone know when the next one is coming out?  I can't wait!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

UPDATE:  Yay (and boo) - the next book is coming out May, 2009!  It's called "Dead and Gone."  I wish I didn't have to wait so long...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> I dislike who they had "take care of" the bar embezzler.
> 
> Anyone know when the next one is coming out? I can't wait!


Great tease for reading the books--I'm definitely going to have to read them now! Perhaps HBO was thinking of the series as a one shot deal, although I understand they've ordered more episodes. Thanks for being careful of spoilers! We don't want to spoil adaptations anymore than we do books. Remember, everyone, you can use the spoiler button that Harvey added. It's the one that has SP on it. Click on it and then type the spoiler information between the [ spoiler ][ /spoiler ] like this:


Spoiler



Happy Birthday Kindle


. It will appear with a black bar over the text. To read the text, hover your mouse over the black bar. If you DON'T want to know, don't hover, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

HBO already ordered a second season and they are shooting it now.  The bad thing about HBO is they seem to only use 13 episodes a season.

There are only 2 left for this season before they are all reruns.    My viewing group is very sad about it.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

This looks like the perfect group for me!  I am in the middle of the 2nd Southern Vampire book...and yes, I am addicted to the Outlander series.  It's so cool to hear everyone's thoughts on the books we love.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> This looks like the perfect group for me! I am in the middle of the 2nd Southern Vampire book...and yes, I am addicted to the Outlander series. It's so cool to hear everyone's thoughts on the books we love.


Well then you and I have done things in reverse order. I finished the Southern Vampire series and LOVED IT! And am now just starting on Outlander. I think I'm getting to the good parts now so I can't wait until dinner is done and I can curl up before I go to bed to see if I'm right!


----------



## Barbara S (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, I've read the first 6 books and bought the 7th and 8th on kindle but haven't ready them yet.  I think the series is great - it has elements of horror and mystery but lots of humor as well. The humor is one of the main differences between the books and the TV series. I saw the series on a free HBO promotion and I liked the books much better. Ms. Harris adds to her world with every book - other supernatural races and situations.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Book 9 is done and will be out early next year I think.



> Dead and Gone (Sookie Stackhouse, Book 9) (Hardcover)
> This title will be released on May 5, 2009.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If $10 is your cutoff for buying Kindle books, this anthology of vamp lit by 13 authors, including Charlaine Harris, has dropped from $14 to $9.18.

Betsy


----------

